# Hello from Germany :)



## Hazel_ (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone !

First, my english isn't so good, I'm sorry.
My name ist Melanie, I'm 19 an come from cologne ( germany).
At the moment I have 9 mice and they're all totally sweet :love

Currently I am learning a lot about the genetics and wants to start in the near future with a breeding.
But unfortunately I have a few problems with this topic.
I hope to learn a lot here

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
your english is fine


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Melanie.
Welcome.
I hope you enjoy your time at the forum.
I'm sure a lot of your questions could be answered here.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Melanie.


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome  We are quite a few inhere who doesn not speak english as out native language  Seems like you are doing fine though.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

